# I drink tea with sugar.



## The Division Bell

Hi! How would I say "I drink tea with sugar." in German? Would it be "Ich trinke den Tee mit Zucker."? I'm guessing that's how it would be because you say "Je bois le thé avec du sucre." in French even when you're talking about tea in general (and not some specific tea).
Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

No, German behaves like English in this case: Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker. 

You could, however, say “Ich trinke *meinen* Tee mit Zucker.”


----------



## berndf

The Division Bell said:


> Ich trinke den Tee mit Zucker.





elroy said:


> Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker.





elroy said:


> Ich trinke *meinen* Tee mit Zucker.


For me, all three versions are fine.

But I would prefer the first version. As German does not express habitually with the verb, the second version (no article or other determiner) could be understood to mean "I am not _totally_ against drinking tea without sugar on exceptional occasions". The first and third versions exclude this interpretation.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> But I would prefer the first version.


*+ 1*


The Division Bell said:


> when you're talking about tea in general
> 
> 
> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, German behaves like English in this case: Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker.
Click to expand...

Nicht wirklich!
Diesen Satz würde ich als Antwort auf die Frage "(und) was trinkst _Du_?" verwenden.
(Kontext: zwei Personen bestellen ihre Getränke)


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I would prefer the first version.





JClaudeK said:


> *+ 1*


 Ihr erlebt mich überrascht.   Das klingt für mich so undeutsch! Habe ich noch nie bewusst gehört.


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Diesen Satz würde ich  nur als Antwort auf die Frage "(und) was trinkst _Du_?" verwenden.
> (Kontext: zwei Personen bestellen ihre Getränke)


Ich stimme zu. Und den Satz "Ich trinke den Tee mit Zucker" als Antwort auf die Frage "Wie trinkst Du den Tee" (mit/ohne Zucker)?


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Und den Satz "Ich trinke den Tee [immer] mit Zucker" als Antwort auf die Frage "Wie trinkst Du den[/deinen]  Tee" (mit/ohne Zucker)?




Allerdings würde man sagen: 
Was trinkst du morgens? - Morgens trinke ich Tee mit Zucker (und ein bisschen Milch).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Allerdings würde man sagen:
> Was trinkst du morgens? - Morgens trinke ich Tee mit Zucker (und ein bisschen Milch).


Und zwar aus dem Grund, den ich erklärt habe: Der Kontext stellt klar, dass hier eine Gewohnheit und keine Ausnahme beschrieben wird. Entsprechend ist kein Artikel notwendig.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I have a question: What is the context?
(Situation, style)
This is necessary to select the proper phrase.
All are possible and mean mostly the same. But not all are idiomatic in all situations.
Is it an idiom in your case?
It could be I want tea with sugar. (Claude, #4)


----------



## Kajjo

Man sieht mal wieder, wie wichtig Kontext ist. Ohne kann man diese Frage wirklich kaum beantworten.

Gastgeber fragt Gast kurz vor dem Servieren: _Wie trinkst du deinen Tee/Kaffee?_
Antwort: _[Ich trinke meinen Tee/Kaffee]_ _mit Milch und Zucker!_

Tischnachbar fragt dich neugierig: _Das sieht ja komisch aus. Was trinkst du da?_
Antwort: _[Das ist] Tee mit Milch und Zitrone!_

Dagegen kann ich mir _"Ich trinke den Tee mit Milch und Zucker." _absolut gar nicht vorstellen und halte das für völlig nicht-idiomatisch. Auf welche Frage in welcher Situation würde man einen bestimmten Artikel verwenden?


----------



## Hutschi

Das klappt, wenn den=diesen bedeutet.
Wie möchten Sie diesen Tee und wie den anderen?
Ich trinke den Tee mit Milch und Zucker. Den anderen ohne Zucker. ( “Den“ ... betont.)

Das ist in “the tea“ aber nicht enthalten.

Unbetontes “den“ wäre aber auch so möglich, klingt jedoch gehoben und als Hinweis beim Bestellen.

Wie möchten Sie den Tee?
Ich trinke den Tee mit Milch und Zucker.


Edit: genauerer Kontext.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dagegen kann ich mir _"Ich trinke den Tee mit Milch und Zucker." _absolut gar nicht vorstellen und halte das für völlig nicht-idiomatisch. Auf welche Frage in welcher Situation würde man einen bestimmten Artikel verwenden?


Hier



Kajjo said:


> Gastgeber fragt Gast kurz vor dem Servieren: _Wie trinkst du deinen Tee/Kaffee?_


ginge genauso gut _den_ statt _deinen_. Schon 1000 Mal gehört.


----------



## The Division Bell

I guess I should have made the context clear: I am trying to tell someone what I *usually* drink. So you can imagine me saying, "Ich trinke kein Bier. Ich trinke Wein. Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker." In my head I was translating from French, which I know much better than German: "Je ne bois pas la bière. Je bois le vin. Je bois le thé avec du sucre."


----------



## JClaudeK

The Division Bell said:


> Je ne bois pas la bière. Je bois le vin. Je bois le thé avec du sucre."


In this context, you'd say "Je ne bois pas *de* bière. Je bois *du* vin. Je bois d*u* thé avec du sucre." 

Et 
"Je bois *le* thé toujours avec du sucre." = "Ich trinke *den *Tee immer mit Zucker."


----------



## The Division Bell

Really? That's weird! Because I know you say "Ich hasse Lärm und Hunde." (Je déteste le bruit et les chiens.), not "Ich hasse *den* Lärm und *die* Hunde."
Similarly, I would expect you to say "Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker." because you're speaking generally, just like when you tell someone you hate noise and dogs.


----------



## berndf

The Division Bell said:


> Similarly


No, it is not similar. In _Ich hasse Lärm _you express *that *you hate noise while in_ Ich trinke den/meinen Tee mit Zucker _you express *how *you drink your tea.

Accordingly, _Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker _means *that* you drink _Tee mit Zucker_ *at all*, which invites the interpretation I described before:


berndf said:


> As German does not express habitually with the verb, the second version (no article or other determiner) could be understood to mean "I am not _totally_ against drinking tea without sugar on exceptional occasions".


And that is why_ Ich trinke den/meinen Tee mit Zucker _is preferable.


----------



## elroy

Is “Tee” some type of weird exception, or would you also say

_Ich esse den Salat mit Walnüssen.
Ich backe das Brot in einem besonderen Ofen.
Ich schaue die Filme auf DVD an.
Ich schreibe die Briefe mit einem blauen Stift._
etc.


----------



## berndf

I would say it depends on if you want to include or exclude this alternative interpretation. E.g. _Ich schaue die Filme auf DVD an_ sounds weird because I see no reason to exclude it... Except if you wanted to express that you never ever watch films any other way.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich esse den Salat mit Walnüssen.
> Ich backe das Brot in einem besonderen Ofen.
> Ich schaue die Filme auf DVD an.
> Ich schreibe die Briefe mit einem blauen Stift.


Ich empfinde das "den Tee" auch als seltsam und die obigen Beispiele funktioniere für mich allesamt nicht. Allerdings sind viele deutsche Sätze ohne Füllwörter schnell wenig idiomatisch und zugleich können Füllwörter Artikel überflüssig machen.

Ich esse Salat am liebsten mit Walnüssen. Ich esse meinen Salat immer mit Walnüssen.
Ich backe (mein) Brot immer in einem besonderen Ofen.
Seit zwei Jahren schreibe ich immer mit einem blauen Stift.

Ich stimme Berndf zu, dass "mein" funktioniert, aber "den" empfinde ich als sehr seltsam und nicht idiomatisch.


Hutschi said:


> Unbetontes “den“ wäre aber auch so möglich, klingt jedoch gehoben und als Hinweis beim Bestellen.
> 
> Wie möchten Sie den Tee?
> Ich trinke den Tee mit Milch und Zucker.


Ja, wenn das sehr "posh" gesagt wird, dann vielleicht. Aber wer würde das ernsthaft noch machen?


----------



## elroy

Kajjos Ansicht unterschreibe ich mit beiden Händen — umso mehr verwundert mich die von Bernd!


----------



## JClaudeK

Nach nochmaligem "Anhören" (lautem Vorlesen) der verschiedenen Beispiele,  revidiere ich meine Aussage in #4:
Es stimmt, mit "mein,e,en" funktionieren die meisten Sätze besser als mit dem bestimmten Artikel, obwohl auch dieser (je nach Kontext) passt.



elroy said:


> _1) Ich esse den Salat mit Walnüssen.
> 2) Ich backe das Brot in einem besonderen Ofen.
> 3) Ich schaue die Filme auf DVD an.
> 4) Ich schreibe die Briefe mit einem blauen Stift._


=>
1) Ich (esse) würze meinen Salat immer mit Olivenöl. / Ich mache immer Olivenöl an den Salat.
2) Ich backe mein Brot immer in einem besonderen Ofen. / Ich nehme immer Butter aufs Brot.
4) Ich schreibe   meine Briefe immer mit einem Füller. _/ _Briefe schreibe ich immer mit einem Füller, Postkarten dagegen meistens mit einem Kulli.


----------



## Hutschi

The Division Bell said:


> I guess I should have made the context clear: I am trying to tell someone what I *usually* drink. So you can imagine me saying, "Ich trinke kein Bier. Ich trinke Wein. Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker." In my head I was translating from French, which I know much better than German: "Je ne bois pas la bière. Je bois le vin. Je bois le thé avec du sucre."


If you add "usually", it will depend on context.

Most general:   Ich trinke gewöhnlich Tee mit Zucker. --> Contrast to Milch, Wasser, Kaffee, Tee ohne Zucker etc.

Contrast to other kinds of tea is not in your context.
Gewöhnlich trinke ich den Tee mit Zucker. (It negates:  Gewöhnlich trinke ich den/meinen Tee ohne Zucker, if you want to give me tea.) So it has restricted context.

I do not  write more about the case den=diesen here, it is excluded by context, too.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Kajjos Ansicht unterschreibe ich mit beiden Händen — umso mehr verwundert mich die von Bernd!


Welcher Teil ist es  genau?
Soviel ich sehe, ist der Unterschied eher graduell: gehoben vs.“Posh“. #19.


----------



## elroy

The Division Bell said:


> when you're talking about tea in general (and not some specific tea)


 In diesem Kontext kann ich mir „den Tee“ nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Elroy,
das war dann ein Missverständnis. Ich verstand unter "specific tea" in #1 zunächst spezifischen Tee im Sinne von  Darjeeling, Earl Grey, Kamilletee, Früchtetee usw.
Tee mit Zucker oder ohne Zucker hatte ich nicht als "spezifischen Tee" in diesem Sinne aufgefasst, aber ich habe trotzdem nochmal nach dem Kontext gefragt, weil ich nicht sicher war. Nach der Antwort in #13 war das dann klar. Gemeint ist:
Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker - als Kontrast zu Bier oder Wein. In #1 war das mir noch nicht klar. Offensichtlich auch Dir nicht in #2.
Die beiden Verständnisformen zogen sich relativ weit hindurch durch die Beiträge.

Ich habe in #22 dann geschrieben, dass ich in dem "engen" Kontext (Kontrast zu Bier oder Wein etc.) nur sagen würde: Ich trinke Tee mit Zucker.
Damir entfallen auch "Ich trinke den/meinen Tee mit Zucker."

Allerdings: Auch das Gespräch in #13 kann durchaus Eigendynamik entwickeln. Dafür sind dann auch alle anderen Angaben der Diskussionsteilnehmer nützlich, denke ich.

Sehr selten ist idiomatisch: Ich trinke Kaffee, Wein, Limonade oder den Tee mit Zucker.  (Man erkennt das schon am "Symmetriebruch" zwischen unbestimmten und bestimmten Angaben.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Soviel ich sehe, ist der Unterschied eher graduell: gehoben vs.“Posh“. #19.


Es ging um Berndf, nicht um Dich, Hutschi.

Diese "poshe" Antwort auf eine Kellnerfrage ist wirklich eine Ausnahme und das "den" vielleicht sogar eher demonstrativ zu interpretieren.

Aber für eine allgemeine Aussage taugt das "den" nicht.

_Ich trinke Tee immer mit Zitrone.
Ich trinken meinen Tee gerne mit Milch._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber für eine allgemeine Aussage taugt das "den" nicht.
> 
> _Ich trinke Tee immer mit Zitrone.
> Ich trinken meinen Tee gerne mit Milch._


Die Variante mit _den_ habe ich in dieser Bedeutung schon zu oft gehört um zu sagen, das ginge gar nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich auch. Es passen weder "Ich trinke meinen Tee immer mit Zucker" noch "ich trinke den Tee immer mit Zucker" im allgemeinen Sinn im gesuchten Kontext (Getränke wie Tee, Bier, Kaffee, Wein etc.)
Bei anderem Kontext geht es aber gegebenenfalls:
Im allgemeinen Sinne von_ mit Zucker, ohne Zucker, mit Milch, ohne Milch, mit Zitrone, ohne Zitrone etc._ passen in meiner sprachlichen Umgebung sowohl "meinen Tee" als auch "den Tee".
Ich formuliere es vorsichtig, weil einige auch hier "den Tee" ablehnen.

Ergänzung:
Beispiele:

_Trinkst du gern Bier?
Nein, ich trinke gern Tee mit Zucker. _(Bezieht sich auf Kontext in #13.)

_Trinkst du den Tee mit Milch?
Nein, ich trinke Tee/den Tee/meinen Tee immer mit Zucker (und ohne Milch)._ (Bezieht sich auf die weiteren Kontextarten.)


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Die Variante mit _den_ habe ich in dieser Bedeutung schon zu oft gehört um zu sagen, das ginge gar nicht.


Ja, "gar nicht" wäre auch zu hart. Gerade bei Tee geht das wohl schon, siehe auch die Posh-Variante, aber ICH würde es gewiss nicht so sagen. Und die Deutschlernenden sollten meiner Meinung nach realisieren, dass das eine echte Ausnahme ist und diese Art nicht auf andere Gewohnheiten ausgedehnt werden darf, siehe die Beispiel von Elroy.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage:
Ist bei "den Tee" implizit konkreter Tee "versteckt" (also ein konkreter, wenn auch wiederholter Fall)?

Ich trinke den Tee immer mit Zucker. (= den Tee, den ich jeweils trinken will.)

Wie bei:_ Bitte bringen Sie mir Tee. Ich trinke den Tee mit Zucker.
Bedeutung: Bringen Sie mir den Tee (den ich bestellt habe) bitte mit Zucker. _

(Hier ist es ein bestimmter Tee, deshalb wird der bestimmte Artikel verwendet. Ob es hier "posh" wäre, weiß ich nicht. Ich empfinde es als normal.)

PS:

Viel häufiger wird sein:

_Bringen Sie mir den Tee/den Kaffee bitte *ohne *Zucker und *ohne *Milch_.  (Hier ist es ein "bestimmter" Fall.)
Bitte bringen Sie mir eine Tasse Tee. Ich trinke den Tee ohne Zucker. (Es ist hier "gehoben" bzw. "posh", aber "den" wird hier eher gebraucht, denn es ist konkreter und vorher bestimmter Tee.)
Man bekommt ihn dann in Dresden trotzdem mit Milch und mit Zucker gebracht, was ich als Verschwendung ansehe. "Ohne Zucker" wird meist ignoriert.

Zucker ist normalerweise dabei. Man braucht es nicht zu erwähnen.
Es ist aber "konkreter" Kontext versteckt.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> dass das eine echte Ausnahme ist und diese Art nicht auf andere Gewohnheiten ausgedehnt werden darf, siehe die Beispiel von Elroy.


 Aber auch die (evtl. mit Ausnahme von „Filme“) hat Berndf abgesegnet (siehe diesen Beitrag). Offensichtlich stellt für Berndf „Tee“ keine Ausnahme dar.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke ebenfalls, dass es keine Ausnahme ist. Vielleicht ist es in einer Gruppe von Ausnahmen.

Die Regel ist:
Zunächst muss ein Objekt eingeführt werden, dann kann man es mit einem bestimmten Artikel verwenden.
Ich sehe einen Film. Dann schaue ich mir den Film noch einmal an.
Ich bestelle eine Tasse Tee. Dann gebe ich ein Stück Würfelzucker in den Tee.

Wohldefinierte konkrete Objekte können auch so mit bestimmtem Artikel verwendet werden.
Ich sehe mir den Film "Eolomea" an.
Ich stelle die rote Tasse auf den Tisch.
Ich brühe den schwarzen Tee, bevor ich den grünen Tee zubereite. (Definiert durch die Sorte).

Hierzu gehört wahrscheinlich auch: Ich trinke den Tee mit Zucker (und nicht den Tee ohne Zucker). (Einen bestimmten Tee.)
Auch: Ich trinke immer den Tee mit Zucker.

---
Ausnahmen:
Eine Ausnahme wäre eine Gruppe, bei der unbestimmte Objekte mit bestimmtem Artikel verwendet werden.

Ich trinke den Tee immer mit Zucker. - Das war unser Diskussionspunkt.
Hierher gehören eine Reihe andere Objekte:
Ich rühre Entwickler/den Entwickler immer mit destilliertem Wasser an.
Ich schmore Rouladen/die Rouladen immer in der Pfanne.

Ich sehe hier: Das Objekt wird immer als Stoffname bzw. als  Kontinuativum  (mass noun) oder als Kollektivum  verwendet.

Vielleicht sind diese Objekte dadurch bestimmt, dass sie Kollektiva oder Kontinuitiva mit bestimmter Verwendung sind.
Dann wären es keine Ausnahmen.


Edit: Links und _Kollektivum _eingefügt.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber auch die (evtl. mit Ausnahme von „Filme“) hat Berndf abgesegnet (siehe diesen Beitrag). Offensichtlich stellt für Berndf „Tee“ keine Ausnahme dar.


Das ist richtig. Allerdings stimme ich mit Kajjo überein, dass dieser verallgemeinernde bestimmte Artikel ("_der_ Tee als solcher") nur manchmal funktioniert.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei Filmen sehe ich keinen großen grammatischen Unterschied.

Ich habe als Kind bei meinem Opa im Kino oft die Filme umgespult.
Ich könnte auch sagen: Ich habe Filme umgespult.

Im 1. Satz steht das Ziel im Mittelpunkt (umgespulte Filme)
Im 2. Satz steht die Tätigkeit im Vordergrund.

Heute mache ich das zu Hause mit meinen Super-8-Filmen.

---
Worin liegt das grammatische Problem?


Oder: In meine Kamera muss ich noch den Film/einen Film einlegen.


----------

